# How much do you buy for your child's birthday?



## Sarah Lou 80

My boy will be 4 at the end of January. We were initially going to buy him a 1/4 sized guitar as he loves his dad's guitar and is into music and singing. I've also got him a batman figure and will get him a vampire dressing up outfit as this is his new obsession! He's going to have a party at the local soft play place.

OH has now said he doesn't want to get the guitar as he thinks he's too young and won't look after it. He thinks giving him just the batman and vampire cape is enough as he had plenty at Christmas! I don't think he had an excessive amount at Christmas and was grateful and pleased with everything he got and I don't want him being kind of penalised I guess for having his birthday close to Christmas!

So now I'm trying to think of an alternative to the guitar. I really think he will love it though!


----------



## happynewmom1

Could you compromise and get him a cheaper child's guitar? We got our 4 1/2 year old a play guitar for Christmas and she looooves it. It's just plastic though and likely wouldn't learn to actually play it. We typically do it budget wise.. Not the amount of gifts per se but have an all in amount we spend on them. They usually end up with 4-5 gifts from us. My sister and I have January birthdays and I know my parents struggled with this too. If you wanted to get him something else but not so much toy related you could get a small bag or back pack and put some craft things or play doh in it.


----------



## CaptainMummy

For birthdays I tend to get my girls clothes, one main present, and 4/5 smaller gifts. My eldest turns 6 on 21st January and I am getting her a gymnastics mat as her main present, as well as a slushie maker, disco lights, a couple of dvds and will get her one or two more token gifts. I have spent around 150 on clothes for her (which includes a £40 dancing outfit, pyjamas and fluffy socks which are what she has asked for) 
I dont get them anywhere near as much as they get for Christmas, but I like them to have a little pile to wake up to, with some banners and balloons to make it extra special :)


----------



## lau86

I have a budget which is £150 for Christmas and £100 for birthday. Hubby often buys extra things but as much as possible I stick to that


----------



## Boomerslady

My sons birthday is 23rd Dec and I tend to get him just the same for birthday and Xmas, probably around £100 each. I think because I know he's waited all year for his gifts I want him to get a decent amount!


----------



## Neko

My daughter's birthday is less than a week after Christmas (12/30). I bought her one large gift for her birthday and that was it. It's an Our Generation camper and can van (Targets American girl knock off) I probably spent 1/3 on her birthday as what I did for Christmas. I don't feel guilty. After Christmas, I just can't handle a ton more toys.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks guys! I know what you mean Neko about the ton of toys after Christmas! 

OH has decided a 1/4 size guitar is fine now! Found one for a good price so it's that, the vampire cape, batman figure and I think a game called crocodile dentist that he will like and that's it! I think that's a fair amount.


----------



## Nibblenic

Not much as we normally go somewhere on holiday im more into doing things than buying things. I buy as she needs/wants through the year so sometimes shes had one thing to open on her Birthday, somtimes its been £30 lego other times its been £150 keyboard. It just depends


----------



## catty

I spend roughly £100. My sons main gift was a scooter at £15 i dont see it the same as xmas but im not sure why. They would probably get 10-15 gifts but some of that is clothes, swimsuit things i need to buy and then probably 4 or 5 nice toys and a book or 2. Alot of family give clothes for bday so they really dont get too many toys for there bday in our house


----------



## sequeena

Would a ukulele be a good alternative? We just got one for our son for Christmas. Cost around £8. I spend between £50-100 for his birthday. Last year I spent about £250 in total but £150 was for his first proper birthday party at a softplay.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I don't spend a set amount, they probably get about the same amount for their birthday as they get at Christmas, but their birthdays are all a few months out from Christmas so I don't feel overwhelmed with the influx of toys. Also birthdays tend to include more outside toys. DS and DD1 are at the birthday party age now so I'm going to try to cut back on presents since they get presents from friends at their party, and obviously we spend money on the party.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I only spend about 50ish? Though it depends what they would like. I prefer days out to be honest.


----------



## jd83

I get them around 3-4 gifts for birthdays, but they are at the age where they are having parties with a few friends now, and get a few gifts from them, too, so it ends up being plenty. Both of mine are summer bdays, so it's spaced pretty well from Christmas for getting new things. We also tend to get them outside toys for bdays, like Eleanor Ace mentioned. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the guitar thing. Sounds like it's just a starter size, anyways, so if he gets a few years out of it, great. If not, then hold off on getting an upgraded size/nicer quality one until he is older and takes better care of things. I don't think him being only 4 is a reason to not get him one if he truly enjoys music, and playing and singing along to his daddy's guitar. Although, I'd definitely get the cheapest starter one they had, lol.


----------



## george83

I get my boys 1 main present for their birthday and then usually lots of little presents, this year my plan for all of them is cut down on the crappy presents and get them less but better quality ones. My sons birthday is Sunday and he's getting a workbench, some books, a mini skateboard, some toy cars, some art and craft bits and some bristle blocks


----------



## DCS

We started off doing a hudget, but i always felt the need to spend it all. So now i just buy what i think they will enjoy. Ds birthday is march, he will be getting a few of the wilko big lego sets and about 12 ( i already have them) of the small £1/2. Some leap reader books, and a power rangers figure and then whatever i pick up between now and then. Every thing i get i know he will love. Most of it will be wilko blox. Thats what he has asked for. Most of it is bought in the sales.

Eta: dd will be 3 in june so again i will just get what i think she will like. But she is more of a glue stick and scissors and bits of paper kind of kid.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Thanks guys. We thought about a ukulele but I've found a 1/4 size guitar for a really good price on eBay so I think we will go down that route.


----------



## loeylo

Gracie is only 1 but growing up we got pretty much the same on our birthday as Christmas. For Gracie, we plan on getting her one main present, £50 in her savings bank, then a few smaller presents, plus lots of clothes. I actually buy her clothes all year and wrap them for her birthday!


----------



## storm4mozza

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> My boy will be 4 at the end of January. We were initially going to buy him a 1/4 sized guitar as he loves his dad's guitar and is into music and singing. I've also got him a batman figure and will get him a vampire dressing up outfit as this is his new obsession! He's going to have a party at the local soft play place.
> 
> OH has now said he doesn't want to get the guitar as he thinks he's too young and won't look after it. He thinks giving him just the batman and vampire cape is enough as he had plenty at Christmas! I don't think he had an excessive amount at Christmas and was grateful and pleased with everything he got and I don't want him being kind of penalised I guess for having his birthday close to Christmas!
> 
> So now I'm trying to think of an alternative to the guitar. I really think he will love it though!

Maybe you can get a toy guitar that he can bash and break, as I believe that your Husband may have a point that he will break it.. possibly (my 4 year old is only just learning to grasp the concept of taking care of things to lol :hugs:).

Compromise I find helps, so however you can both come to an agreement is the key here.

I personally buy them three things. My Son is 6 in February. I have got him 10 books for £10 (from the works) from his little Sister, a space projector as I know he loves them and that he actually looks after his things unlike his younger sibling (this cost £30) and one more present about £7.

I don't go by price though alot of the time I spend alot less than this, I go by what they want and generally go for the rule as in August my DD will have the same amount of presents to open.. 3

Good Luck! x


----------



## Lara310809

We try to stick to £50 per child, and while they're still young it's manageable. Christmas stockings are extra, but they generally don't cost more than £15 each. My kids don't tend to get presents throughout the year either, but have the things they need. It's a personal preference though; do what's right for your family


----------



## coolmommy

You seem to be really generous. If you really think your kid will like a guitar, try talking to DH about it but you can look for a cheap guitar for babies. It'll be just for training his fingers before he gets the real one in the future. :D


----------



## SophiasMummy

I usually say £200 is the limit. Spent a little bit more last birthday as she had a big party but not much.

However that includes things like a day out for her birthday or a party and includes santa presents at Christmas. She doesn't have a lot of family so other than me she gets presents from my mum, grandma and sometimes a present from my brother and sister and that's pretty much it.


----------



## sabby52

we dont really have a set amount, it depends on what they have asked for, for example last year Dec was 9 and we spend about £150 on him but the year before he had a massive party, with a magician and dj, we spent £200 alone on the party then maybe another £100-£150 on gifts. I think as long as they get something they have asked for it doesnt really matter how much you spend on them :)


----------

